
10 Blogs Indian Entrepreneurs Must Regularly Visit - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/10-blogs-indian-entrepreneurs-must-regularly-visit.htm
======
paraschopra
I missed some blogs. So, now after updating the total number of must visit
blogs for Indian entrepreneurs stand at 13.

~~~
ideas101
can u add the blogs or job sites that are specifically for jobs at startups.
thx

~~~
paraschopra
<http://india.startuplogic.com/> has a section that lists startup jobs from
many different blogs and job sites.

